# Help babby bunnys



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

im not going to keep them . yet , they still have there eyes closed and mom is still feeding them . when they grow and leave the nest, can i catch one of them the day he leaves his nest? then we will drive him to a vet and do a checkup for u know gender and wild bunny sick stuff , but can we d that? is it illegal in alabama ? and most of all where do i keep him and what do i feed him ? ,, remember i did reaserch and found most babby bunnys die if u care for them so im wateing a mounth for them to grow , so pls bunny lovers tell me what to do


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Are you talking about WILD rabbits?


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

To be honest, I wouldn't suggest it. I live in New York so I don't know about the laws in your state, but I doubt it is illegal. But there are differences between wild rabbits and hares and the domestic breed. So, i think it's a bad idea. 

But, if you do catch the bunny anyway, It is best to keep a bunny inside your house. Bunny care is a bit complicated to put in a single post so I'll end off with a list of sites I like. I also have two magazines I picked up at petco, but I don't know if you can get them in your state. 

THis site is what the ASPCA site says to help bunny owners get started
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/small-pet-care/general-rabbit-care.aspx

These sites are a bit more indepth because they are only about rabbits.

http://www.rabbit.org/care/index.html

http://www.myhouserabbit.com/care.php


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

+1 to snowy. You should leave the Wild Rabbits alone and stay away from the nest.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Do not catch the baby wild bunny, leave the mother and her babies alone and in their natural habitat. It could very well be illegal. Wild rabbits *do not* do well captivity, especially young ones. They are stressed very easily. 

Why take one from the wild and put in it a cage? Rabbits are the third most frequently surrendered pet in the United States and are euthanized in countless numbers because of it. If you really want a pet rabbit, adopt one from a shelter or rescue. Or you could even try Craigslist. It always has baby bunnies needing homes.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

In Tennessee it is illegal to catch and keep a wild animal. Despite this a lot of people do it anyway. I wouldn't, to be honest. It's a wild animal. It hasn't been bred for captivity and won't thrive as it would in the wild. Leave the baby bunnies where they are, head to the animal shelter or craigslist and find a bunny who needs a home and can't survive on their own.


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't suggest it. But I do suggest going to an animal SHELTER and adopting one


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

i live in an area where bunnys dont come to often , it may be a pet someone let loose , but its cotton tale bunny and im wateing til they grow up , and im not gona put him in a cage forever like u have to do with fish . but il take him out and play with him in the kitchen , and im wateing till he grows and leaves the nest , and i looked it up . we will bring him to a vet straight away


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's highly illegal to keep any native wildlife that you catch in America.. You need permits to keep native mammals legally. Your vet will inform you of this. Cotton tails are wild animals.
It will most surely get a heart attack and die as soon as you catch it. That's just how rabbits are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah even if you wait until it is old enough to be weaned it has been born wild and most likely its closest ancestors are wild so it is going to react a lot more differently than a domesticated rabbit would.

People do not realise that wild animals are a world apart from domesticated species. It would be extremely stressful for a half-wild rabbit to be captured, put into a rabbit hutch and then 'played with' by something it is going to think is a predator or threat.

If you want a rabbit so much why don't you just go and buy one? You are probably not going to be able to touch or get near your wild bunny for a long, long time.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Olympia said:


> It's highly illegal to keep any native wildlife that you catch in America.. You need permits to keep native mammals legally. Your vet will inform you of this. Cotton tails are wild animals.
> It will most surely get a heart attack and die as soon as you catch it. That's just how rabbits are.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+1

And why would u wana take a rabbit out of the wild?!?! Rabbits get stressed out very quick, so once you cought it it would most likely die from being so stressed out because there is some kid holding/playing with him. Rabbits are prey animals, so they hate to be held (well most do). Rabbits should never be taken out of the wild to be made into a pet.


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

Im going to pic it up not trap its. Sillys


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It will get a heart attack and die as soon as it's lifted into the air. Wild rabbits don't belong above the ground. It will also most likely let out an ear piercing scream. Yes rabbits scream when they're terrified. To that rabbit you are no better than a wolf or a hawk.
If you do this you'll be left with two options. Take it to the taxidermist, or enjoy some extremely tender fat free meat. Nothing like wild game, domestic rabbit can't compare to wild caught!

I've dealt with quite a few injured/young wild birds. Picking them up involves them screaming and biting you with all they can. Turtles? Well they defecate on you. Rabbits are much more delicate so I doubt you'll have to worry about this though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

LionCalie said:


> Do not catch the baby wild bunny, leave the mother and her babies alone and in their natural habitat. It could very well be illegal. Wild rabbits *do not* do well captivity, especially young ones. They are stressed very easily.
> 
> Why take one from the wild and put in it a cage? Rabbits are the third most frequently surrendered pet in the United States and are euthanized in countless numbers because of it. If you really want a pet rabbit, adopt one from a shelter or rescue. Or you could even try Craigslist. It always has baby bunnies needing homes.


+1 


ootfifawithbubba said:


> i live in an area where bunnys dont come to often , it may be a pet someone let loose , but its cotton tale bunny and im wateing til they grow up , and im not gona put him in a cage forever like u have to do with fish . but il take him out and play with him in the kitchen , and im wateing till he grows and leaves the nest , and i looked it up . we will bring him to a vet straight away


Please don't do it. This doesn't sound like an informed reason/justification. If you think you really want to have a rabbit, foster one for a rescue. Trust me. Domesticated rabbits are so far off from wild rabbits- it will surely die. If the momma bunny was a pet she wouldn't have survived long enough to make a nest for babies. 


Crowntailed said:


> +1
> 
> And why would u wana take a rabbit out of the wild?!?! Rabbits get stressed out very quick, so once you cought it it would most likely die from being so stressed out because there is some kid holding/playing with him. Rabbits are prey animals, so they hate to be held (well most do). Rabbits should never be taken out of the wild to be made into a pet.


+1. My rabbit is 5 and a half years old. She gets upset EVERY time I pick her up for grooming. Rabbits ARE NOT an ideal pet for beginners as many believe. And I doubt the vet would spay it for you- it probably wouldn't live long enough to be spayed anyway. Rabbits cost more than many other pets for vet care bc they require a special exotics vet in a lot of states. Small animals are not cats and dogs. 

Please don't take a wild bunny.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

ootfifawithbubba said:


> Im going to pic it up not trap its. Sillys


Its the same thing to a bunny.... Eather way you will stress the rabbit out and most likely kill it...


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Also not to mention when a rabbit goes into 'flight mode'. Just walking over and picking up a rabbit all willy nilly doesn't work. They run, jump, kick, bite, scratch. And you don't know if it carries a disease of some sort or not. As well as any ticks or other nasty little bugs.

In order for you to even get close to a wild rabbit to 'catch' it, you would have to use a trap. Which I'm betting is illegal.

In order for you to grab a wild rabbit right when it leaves the nest is impossible unless you are visiting the nest constantly, which is BAD. If you do this and the mother sees you, she could possibly abandon her young. She will see you as a predator near her nest, and will make the assumption that you have killed the litter.

That's what wild animals do...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Just back away from the bunny nest. Don't you want what's best for the bunny? If so, leave it alone. 

It will do just fine without you and doesn't need a playmate.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Personally, I feel taking in pets is a responsibility that shouldn't be taken lightly. 90% of pet keeping is giving you animal the best life possible. Wild rabbits don't belong in tiny cages. Trust me. He or she would be miserable if he or she survived.

If you want a rabbit, get one that will thrive under your care. Wild rabbits will act as other people have said... Not to be mean, but the chance of rabbits dying of stress or fear is very high, especially for wild ones with extreme survival instincts. 

If you want a bunny, get one that is domesticated, and care for it correctly, because they are more than smart enough to know when they are being miscared for.They are incredibly intelligent, heck you can teach them a bunch of tricks with patience. I know people whos pet rabbits are litter trained as to allow them to free roam a few rabbit safe rooms, and come when called by their name.

Have you considered researching? Rabbits can live some 10 to 20 years depending on the breed. Do you know everything you need to know about their care from young to very old? If you've done research, do you already have a hutch (the proper size, not the itty bitty things petstores sell) set up? Do you have the food, toys, bedding, and money saved up? Vaccinations and emergencies will cost a lot. Vet's aren't cheap. If you have the supplies, do you have a vet? If you have a vet, are there shelters, in state and out of state you have started contacting? Have you started applying? Yes. Good shelters have some sort of application process before giving their rescues to new homes. The bunnies have already had a failed first home, they don't need a second failure home. If you are serious about wanting to care for a rabbit and you have your parent's support, driving or getting driven to a shelter that has a bunny you want shouldn't be that big of a deal. Seeing as they live so long, commiting to a few hours of driving for your pet is nothing compared to the time and commitment of caring for your pet.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

JKfish said:


> Personally, I feel taking in pets is a responsibility that shouldn't be taken lightly. 90% of pet keeping is giving you animal the best life possible. Wild rabbits don't belong in tiny cages. Trust me. He or she would be miserable if he or she survived.
> 
> If you want a rabbit, get one that will thrive under your care. Wild rabbits will act as other people have said... Not to be mean, but the chance of rabbits dying of stress or fear is very high, especially for wild ones with extreme survival instincts.
> 
> ...


+1
I was going to reply, but you said everything for me.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Please don't do it. 
My daughter used to raise and show Lionhead rabbits. She has done a lot of research on rabbits and their care. She was given two wild baby cottontails by someone that took them out of the wild because she thought they had been abandoned by their mother. My daughter did the best she could for them, but they died anyway.


----------



## clh101 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am a rabbit breeder, and I've had rabbits all my life. Do not keep it even if it gets older. 
It most likely will survive, but because it's not domesticated it won't work out well. It's natural instinct is still within him. I would bring him to the authorities when he gets within 8 weeks- that's a good age, an age where they can take care of themselves. Please make sure you're feeding him a kitten formula of milk.. it has the nutrients in it. Do not bring it to your vet when older, the vets will NOT know much of what to do but hand it over to a reserve or wildlife sanctuary that will know what to do.

If you want a rabbit look for rabbit breeders in alabama. Depending on what type of rabbit you want, size, etc best to look up on over the 50 breeds there are. Or go to local shelter. You can keep your rabbit OUTSIDE in a hutch btw  make good compost! Just message me if you have more questions, here to help.


----------



## clh101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Laki said:


> +1
> 
> 
> +1. My rabbit is 5 and a half years old. She gets upset EVERY time I pick her up for grooming. Rabbits ARE NOT an ideal pet for beginners as many believe. And I doubt the vet would spay it for you- it probably wouldn't live long enough to be spayed anyway. Rabbits cost more than many other pets for vet care bc they require a special exotics vet in a lot of states. Small animals are not cats and dogs.
> ...


You're rabbit shouldn't either be upset when you pick it up... it's not adjusted right. I have no problems with my rabbits.. and I've had over 20 at a time. Many vets also don't know how to operate on them, and they are not that much work... Actually really cheap pets. And mine are healthy as can be. They are very good for beginners if you find the right breed and it's been handled well. I've had rabbits live to be over 10 years old with good care. Also depending on breed. I don't spay mine because if you keep them as only rabbit in house.. no reason to spay it? I even clip their own nails! or look into your local 4-H in Alabama, see if they have a rabbit club.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

+1 to JKFish (if he isn't above me anymore )

Since you seem bent on catching this rabbit, I will give you more warnings to try and convience you that this is a bad idea.

1) Bunnies kick hard enough to break their own backs. If you do not know the proper way to hold a rabbit when you try to "catch" the wild rabbit, then the rabbit can kill itself trying to get out of your arms. 

2) If you do manage to pick up the rabbit properly, it will bite you and it will hurt. It is best to only handle a rabbit when it feels like interacting with you and the wild rabbit will not be in the mood to be caught.

3) To my knowledge, a bunny doesn't get weened until the 4th month. I don't know if wild rabbits ween sooner because nature isn't as kind as a livingroom. But, you may be waiting longer than a month.

4) Bunnies can litterally die of frieght. If you manage to pick up a wild rabbit without allowing the rabbit to break it's own back or bite you, if can die of a heart attack as you carry it home. 

5) E. Cunnilius is an infection that the mother can pass on to her kits at birth. Even if the baby rabbit you try to catch looks healthy, he/she could be a carrier of this disease that can either show no symptoms or symptoms as sevier as permenant head tilt. The mother can be fine while the bunnies are doomed. It is very expensive to treat and you would need to find a vet with rabbit experience to have any chance of a proper diagnosis.

6) Bunnies have very sensitive digestive systems. If a stressed bunny isn't eating, then that stressed bunny may have a stalled digestive system. Once the digestive system stalls, death follows in a few days. A bunny that is too scared to eat may die. :-( 

7) Un-spayed and un-nuetered bunnies spray. I mean they jump in the air and twirl while peeing to mark territory. Spraying can start as early as 8 weeks and once the bunny forms the habit, it is very hard to break. 

Also, bunnies are known to pee on their owners to mark them. I think this happens whether they are fixed or not. I'm still reading up on it. :roll: 

8) The vet you bring the wild rabbit to may refuse to fix the rabbit because it is very difficult to operate on rabbits. The anesthetics are different. You can't fast bunnies because of the way their digestive system functions. You can't put one of those cone things on them because they have to be able to reach and eat their cepals (spelling?). A vet without experience won't even atempt an operation even if it is a simple spay/nueter. 

In short,

I was not kinding earlier when I said basic rabbit care is too indepth to smash into a single forum post. Even this post got a bit long and I'm only telling you the scary stuff. :shock: The websites I listed in my earlier response are a good start if you are serious about adopting a bunny. I've been planning for bunnies for about a year now because the more I researched, the more I realized jumping form fish care to bunny care would be a huge leap. It is best to leave the wild rabbit in the wild, do more research on rabbit care, and then adopt a domestic rabbit when you are properly prepared to care for a mammal that will easily live for 15+ years.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

clh101 said:


> You're rabbit shouldn't either be upset when you pick it up... it's not adjusted right. I have no problems with my rabbits.. and I've had over 20 at a time. Many vets also don't know how to operate on them, and they are not that much work... Actually really cheap pets. And mine are healthy as can be. They are very good for beginners if you find the right breed and it's been handled well. I've had rabbits live to be over 10 years old with good care. Also depending on breed. I don't spay mine because if you keep them as only rabbit in house.. no reason to spay it? I even clip their own nails! or look into your local 4-H in Alabama, see if they have a rabbit club.


Really? I heard that female rabbits have very high instances of ovarian and Uterine cancer when they aren't spayed. Not to mention the male rabbits who end up with testicular cancer if they aren't nuetered. I understand a breeder not fixing his rabbits, but I figured a bunny pet owner should always get a bunny fixed. :-?

But if reported cancer rates in rabbits are infallated, then ignore me.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Snowy Surface... I'm not a guy XD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm going to be completely blunt here, it is not intended as rude, but it might come across that way anyway!
I don't care what you want to do, I don't care what you think you're going to do, DON'T BOTHER!!!You will kill the rabbit, Most likely from the stress that YOU are going to cause carrying out this crazy plan.I don't care if you think that using your hands instead of a trap will be better, it will be just as bad!Leave things where they belong, if you want a pet then go to a shelter or a pet store and get a DOMESTICATED one!One that has grown up in a house, NOT in the nearest field.It is not fair for the bunny, or the mother, as said before you will hear the bunny scream as it is lifted away from the ground, you know why?Because that is where it belongs, and it doesn't want to leave!!!Again I don't mean to be rude but it probably came across that way because I was being so blunt.I say this for the good of the rabbit, not just to be rude.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

If you really have to get a rabbit, get a domesticated one. You'll be much happier with the result in the end.


----------



## clh101 (Apr 30, 2012)

SnowySurface said:


> Really? I heard that female rabbits have very high instances of ovarian and Uterine cancer when they aren't spayed. Not to mention the male rabbits who end up with testicular cancer if they aren't nuetered. I understand a breeder not fixing his rabbits, but I figured a bunny pet owner should always get a bunny fixed. :-?
> 
> But if reported cancer rates in rabbits are infallated, then ignore me.


I in all my times of raising, and breeding rabbits to SHOW them.. Yes I show them. Have NEVER heard of that... they are not prone to that. Another reason even if I was a pet owner, I don't want a vet touching my rabbit because MANY are not trained nor specialized into rabbits. They feed many false information to rabbit owners. 

I treat my own rabbits, and know many tricks to treating rabbit diseases. The head tilt disease, it's common, but ONLY if they come in contact with another rabbit with it. If a rabbit gets a digestive problem, stalled/blockage you feed them Pumpkin Pure from the can- 100% pumpkin. Best trick 

Male rabbits will spray once in awhile... I don't have issues with spraying. They do not pee on you to mark territory... I have baby bunnies pee on me! It's natural. They aren't something you can train like a dog to go outside and pee... If they pee, oh well! No matter with it, bodily function 

I really hate people giving other people false information with rabbits... They are a great pet if you know how to take care of them. 
But yes, if a rabbit does get frighten they can easily break their own backs.


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I cannot emphasis the importance of the following paragraph enough:

I've bred and raised rabbits. Had 30-40 at a time. Under no circumstances should you EVER do this. They are WILD rabbits. Not domesticated. Even if you were to find a newborn wild rabbit and raise it yourself, it WILL grow into a WILD rabbit. It will never be domesticated. It will never be a pet. It would be a disservice to those rabbits if you were to catch one. Just admire them from afar. Take pictures. But DON'T CATCH THEM. It will not turn out well for you or the rabbit. Let them be what they were born to be: WILD.


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

And yes, as someone astutely observed in an earlier post, those babies could die of a heart attack. Rabbits are prone to it. Pick a wild baby up and it will emit a disturbing and heart-wrenching scream. Yes, I mean scream in every sense of the word. Because it's terrified.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

clh101 said:


> You're rabbit shouldn't either be upset when you pick it up... it's not adjusted right. I have no problems with my rabbits.. and I've had over 20 at a time. Many vets also don't know how to operate on them, and they are not that much work... Actually really cheap pets. And mine are healthy as can be. They are very good for beginners if you find the right breed and it's been handled well. I've had rabbits live to be over 10 years old with good care. Also depending on breed. I don't spay mine because if you keep them as only rabbit in house.. no reason to spay it? I even clip their own nails! or look into your local 4-H in Alabama, see if they have a rabbit club.


 Excuse me.. :shock: Have I given you a detailed history of my rabbit? Because I don't remember sending you one. My rabbit was not bought off a breeder, she was the unfortunate victim of a backyar breeder. She lived in a commercial cage with her mother and 3 other siblings (one with a chronic broken foot) for 3 and a half months. She was let out and picked up by the kids in the house and traumatized by the dog they had. So, no I would not go on to say she is not "adjusted" right, if it wasn't for me she would be dead like her siblings most likely are. 
As prey animals, rabbits are prone to go into overdrive and freak out in unfamiliar situations. I don't know if your familiar with the problem pet stores have created by selling unfixed bunnies to everybody. Cases like my unfortunate bunny are not only common, it's where most bunnies around here end up- and I'm in a small city. Nothing compared the the USA where rabbit are the third most abandoned/surrendered pet after dogs and cats. After moving from home to home, kids to mature adults some rabbits just have trust issues. As prey animals most are not "adjusted" to being picked up and most actually do not enjoy it. Not spaying them is just plain irresponsible. 



clh101 said:


> I in all my times of raising, and breeding rabbits to SHOW them.. Yes I show them. Have NEVER heard of that... they are not prone to that. Another reason even if I was a pet owner, I don't want a vet touching my rabbit because MANY are not trained nor specialized into rabbits. They feed many false information to rabbit owners.
> 
> I treat my own rabbits, and know many tricks to treating rabbit diseases. The head tilt disease, it's common, but ONLY if they come in contact with another rabbit with it. If a rabbit gets a digestive problem, stalled/blockage you feed them Pumpkin Pure from the can- 100% pumpkin. Best trick
> 
> ...


 I saved this comment for here. Have you EVER seen a rabbit savvy vet? The chances of females devloping ovarian cancers is 85% before they reach 5 years old. They are not meant to live to 10-12 years old in the wild (bc of their prey status). As responsible pet owners we have a duty to look after them and not let them suffer. That's what advancing vet science is for. 

I don't have the time to go into it now, but rationalizing it as "just having one indoors" is not a good enough reason to not have her spayed. She will most likely suffer. 

I don't apologize for being blunt. I don't want to start an argument either. It's not a differing point of opinions. It's real research.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

clh101 said:


> I in all my times of raising, and breeding rabbits to SHOW them.. Yes I show them. Have NEVER heard of that... they are not prone to that. Another reason even if I was a pet owner, I don't want a vet touching my rabbit because MANY are not trained nor specialized into rabbits. They feed many false information to rabbit owners.
> 
> I treat my own rabbits, and know many tricks to treating rabbit diseases. The head tilt disease, it's common, but ONLY if they come in contact with another rabbit with it. If a rabbit gets a digestive problem, stalled/blockage you feed them Pumpkin Pure from the can- 100% pumpkin. Best trick
> 
> ...


I have owned rabbits for many years now. Any true breeder would know for a FACT that About 80% of female rabbits will get cancer by the age of 5 if not spayed. Because your breeding rabbits you cant get them spayed and thats ok, But don't tell people to not get there rabbit spayed if they only have 1 rabbit. Because You should always find a good rabbit vet and get your rabbit fixed (unless your breeding)


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

we have peted them and looked at them and theyre eyes are open know so i think they see us , i wont catch one but i have held a baby


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I know nothing about rabbits... other than that they are cute.

But I think they need to be left alone. I see adds on kijiji (the Canadian version of craigslist) for bunnies for sale, adoption all the time.

My only other comment.. is that wild animals, when their nest or young are disturbed, mommas will abandon the nest/young. I hope you will leave them alone.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Yuou shouldn't be touching the baby rabbits. They are born with no smell, and if your scent rubs off on them the mother will abandon them.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

ootfifawithbubba, please leave the bunnies alone. Is your mother really OK with this? I have a 10 year old daughter and I would tell her flat out NO, leave the rabbits alone. Please remember.. you could hurt them really bad. Don't mess with them if you're not ready to feel guilty when you hurt them, or even kill them.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

MollyJean +1


im feeling a rather unpleasant feeling about this whole situation.

rest in peace little baby bunnies


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow.... but... your parents realy should be smart enough to tell you to leave those bunnies alone. And you should be smart enough to listen to us and step away from those bunnies.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I know words are falling on deaf ears, but I'm just too curious...

When I read the title, I tought a bunny you already owned had surprise-babies on you and you had no idea what to do with the babies. I'm pretty sure that happens to even experienced rabbit breeders and owners. Now that I realize you saw WILD baby bunnies and thought, "I must have! O_O," my question to you is, "Why?" 

Do you live in an extremely rural area that doesn't have shelters or rescue groups with available domestic bunnies? 

Can you not get over the, "Aww, they're so cute. :3," effect most bunnies have on people and are now obsessed?

Have you never seen or interacted with a domestic bunny (which would make it a bit difficult for you to understand the differences between wild and domestic in terms of personality)?

I would understand your refusal to follow some of our suggestions if we were telling you, "No! No Bunnies for you!!!!" We are simply telling you that it is best to look into domestic rabbits and let the wild rabbits be free. 

Why won't you leave the wild rabbits alone? T_T


----------

